# cpt code 41115 and 41010



## codedog

Patient was dianosis with a tongue tie  diagnosis code 750.0
 the operative report stated as  after satisfactory anesthesia, the chordae was lysed using cautery. The fibrous tissue was followed under the tongue, producing  a significant improvement in moblility. Bleeding was minimal. SILVER NITRATE WAS APPLIED TO THE DENUDED AREA. 

i coded 41115 but got denied, should I HAVE USED 41010, NOT SURE , THANKS


----------



## cgallimore

According to the description of the procedure, CPT 41010 is the correct code.  However, ICD-9 code 750.0 is appropriate for CPT 41115, so I'm not sure what your denial reason is.  It could be a payer policy.  Regardless of the denial reason, CPT 41010 seems to be the correct code based on your documentation.


----------



## codedog

Thank you


----------

